# كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب



## SALVATION (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اهدى اسمك للى تحبه 
*****
***
*
أ...أدوب فى هواك

ب...بعزك ..بحترمك ..بحبك

ت...تبعد عنى .. أموت 

ث...ثوانى بعدك ساعات..

ج...جمالك ساحرنى ..آسرنى


ح...حرام الجفا... والفراق

خ...خليك على طول جنبى 

د...دوبنا سوا 

ذ...ذكراك عايشة جوايا

ر...روحى فيك 

ز...زهورى بتفتح فى وجودك

س..سهران لوحدى


ش..شكوتى منك ليك 

ص..صادتنى عيونك 

ض..ضاع من عمرى كثير فى بعدك 

ط....طال بيا الشوق 

ظ....ظلم الناس ولا ظلمك 

ع.....عيونى بتحرسك 

غ.....غيابك صعب عليا 

ف....فى ايه غير حبك 

ق....قوينى بقربك .. وبحبك 

ك....كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتى 

ل....ليلاتى بحلم بيك

م....مالى عينى .. وقلبى

ن....نورت حياتى بوجودك

ه.....هواك مالى قلبى

و....وحشنى كلامك


لا....لامونى فى حبك 

ى...يا واحشنى _​


----------



## totty (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*عجبتنى اووووووووووى

اسمى طلعت رسالته جميله

ميرسى يا تونى*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسيييييييييييي يا توني 
بجد فكره حلووووووة
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## *malk (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جميييييييييلة اوى ياتونى 
ميرسى


----------



## gigi angel (27 سبتمبر 2008)

فكره جميله اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## SALVATION (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_


totty قال:



*عجبتنى اووووووووووى

اسمى طلعت رسالته جميله

ميرسى يا تونى*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير على المرور
ويارب تكون نالت اعجاب
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى_​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة لذيذه يا تونى
وانا اسمى طلع  رساله جامده اووووووووووووى


----------



## ارووجة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوووو كتير
ميرسي الك اخي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

رسالتي تجنن








​


----------



## MarMar2004 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووي ربنا يباركك اخي​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى *
*بجد موضوع زى العسل*​


----------



## rana1981 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير 
فكرة كتير حلوة


----------



## sosana (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو اووووي و رسالتي طلعت جميلة جدا
ميرسي يا توني على الموضوع الجميل و الفكرة الجديدة اوي دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## viviane tarek (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميل جدا" يا تونى تون
افادكم الله 
فعلا"كونت رسالة جميلة جدا"
مشكورة تعب محبتك
شششششكككككرررررااااااااا"""""""""""*


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

_*أ...أدوب فى هواك

م....مالى عينى .. وقلبى

ج...جمالك ساحرنى ..آسرنى

د...دوبنا سوا *​_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*اما انت ياواد ياتو
























نى هههههههههههههههههههه عليك افكار تجنن بجد ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (29 سبتمبر 2008)

تحفة ياتونى بجد
رسالتى طلعت حلوة​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


red rose88 قال:



*مرسيييييييييييي يا توني 
بجد فكره حلووووووة
تسلم ايدك*

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى على المرور
مشكوووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


keky قال:



جميييييييييلة اوى ياتونى 
ميرسى

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى
انا اللى ميرسى على المرور
مشكوووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


germen قال:



			فكره جميله اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى على المرور
مشكوووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_



			فكرة لذيذه يا تونى
وانا اسمى طلع رساله جامده اووووووووووووى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​ميرسى كتيييير swety koky girl   
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووره​_


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


ارووجة قال:



حلوووو كتير
ميرسي الك اخي

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


فراشة مسيحية قال:



وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

رسالتي تجنن









​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اكيييييد طبعا فراشة
ميرسى كتيير على زوقك ومرورك
مشكووووووووووووووووره_​​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


marmar2004 قال:



جميلة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووي ربنا يباركك اخي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير ويباركك
مشكووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


come with me قال:



*ميرسى *
*بجد موضوع زى العسل*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى على مرورك
ميرسى 
مشكووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


rana1981 قال:



			شكرا كتير 
فكرة كتير حلوة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييييير
وميرسى على مرورك كتييير
مشكوووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


sosana قال:



موضوع حلو اووووي و رسالتي طلعت جميلة جدا
ميرسي يا توني على الموضوع الجميل و الفكرة الجديدة اوي دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


viviane tarek قال:



*جميل جدا" يا تونى تون
افادكم الله 
فعلا"كونت رسالة جميلة جدا"
مشكورة تعب محبتك
شششششكككككرررررااااااااا"""""""""""*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسىىىىىىىى
وميرسى كتييير  على مرورك
مشكوووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


amjad-ri قال:



*أ...أدوب فى هواك

م....مالى عينى .. وقلبى

ج...جمالك ساحرنى ..آسرنى

د...دوبنا سوا *​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير ليك ولمرورك
ويارب تكون عجبت
مشكووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


engy_love_jesus قال:



*اما انت ياواد ياتو
























نى هههههههههههههههههههه عليك افكار تجنن بجد ​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

مااااااااااشى انا فاهم
على العموم ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> تحفة ياتونى بجد
> رسالتى طلعت حلوة​


ميرسى على زوقك كتيييير 
ويارب تكون عجبتك
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكووووووره​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جميله جدا يا تونى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


kokoman قال:



جميله جدا يا تونى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير يا مان ويبركك
مشكووووووووووور_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2008)

لذيذة اوى يا تونى و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


bent el3dra قال:



			لذيذة اوى يا تونى و مستنيين المزيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى على مرورك
مشكووووووره_​


----------



## tina_tina (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة 
ميرسى على تعبك​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


tina_tina قال:



جميلة 
ميرسى على تعبك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير 
وميرسى على مرورك
مشكووووووره_​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2008)

لا كميلة بسس دوخت طالعة نازلة ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*تكرم عيونك توني
مرسي كتير طلعت من اسمي كلام كتيير حلو بيجنن*


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


ميرنا قال:



لا كميلة بسس دوخت طالعة نازلة ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير على مرورك
ونأسف للدوخه
مشكوووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*تكرم عيونك توني
مرسي كتير طلعت من اسمي كلام كتيير حلو بيجنن*

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر لمرورك
مشكوووووووره_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

> مالى عينى .. وقلبى
> 
> أدوب فى هواك
> 
> ...



وده كااااااااااان أسمى...

والحمدلله أسمى طلع يودى فى داهية ههههه

مش مسمحاك ياتونى ​


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

_


marmar_maroo قال:





وده كااااااااااان أسمى...

والحمدلله أسمى طلع يودى فى داهية ههههه

مش مسمحاك ياتونى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لاء حقيقى جميلة الرساله بجد
ميرسى كتيييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووووره_​


----------



## mansour (8 يونيو 2009)

*كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

*كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حب

*** اهدى اسمك للى تحبه *****


هذه الحروف اختر حرف اسمك و كون الرسالة

أ...أدوب فى هواك

ب...بعزك ..بحترمك ..بحبك

ت...تبعد عنى .. أموت

ث...ثوانى بعدك ساعات..

ج...جمالك ساحرنى ..آسرنى

ح...حرام الجفا... والفراق

خ...خليك على طول جنبى

د...دوبنا سوا

ذ...ذكراك عايشة جوايا

ر...روحى فيك

ز...زهورى بتفتح فى وجودك

س..سهران لوحدى

ش..شكوتى منك ليك

ص..صادتنى عيونك

ض..ضاع من عمرى كثير فى بعدك

ط....طال بيا الشوق

ظ....ظلم الناس ولا ظلمك

ع.....عيونى بتحرسك

غ.....غيابك صعب عليا

ف....فى ايه غير حبك

ق....قوينى بقربك .. وبحبك

ك....كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتى

ل....ليلاتى بحلم بيك

م....مالى عينى .. وقلبى

ن....نورت حياتى بوجودك

ه.....هواك مالى قلبى

و....وحشنى كلامك

ي.....يا وحشني​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

*كلام كتير حلووووووو 

مشكور منصور 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

موضوع جميل يا منصور 

ميررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## white rose (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

*لكن ممكن من اسمنا نكتب احلى رسالة حب

يسلموا ايديك يا رب*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

ميييييييرسى ليك يا منصور
موضوع جميل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*



جميل جداااا يا منصور

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*



> م....مالى عينى .. وقلبى
> أ...أدوب فى هواك
> ر...روحى فيك
> ي.....يا وحشني
> ن....نورت حياتى بوجودك



مرسي خالص ليك يا منصور على الموضوع الجميل خالص ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## farou2 (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

ف....فى ايه غير حبك
أ...أدوب فى هواك
ر...روحى فيك
و....وحشنى كلامك
ق....قوينى بقربك .. وبحبك
​


----------



## farou2 (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

شكراً على الفكره 
الجميله
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

*ميرسىىىىىىى اووووووووى يا منصور
على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## zama (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

أشكرك على الموضوع ..
بجد جميل  ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رسالة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*

*موضوع جميل
وفكرة رائعة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

* تم الدمج​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

*كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*

كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب

اهدى اسمك للى تحبه
*****
***
*

أ...أدوب فى هواك

ب...بعزك ..بحترمك ..بحبك

ت...تبعد عنى .. أموت

ث...ثوانى بعدك ساعات..

ج...جمالك ساحرنى ..آسرنى

ح...حرام الجفا... والفراق

خ...خليك على طول جنبى

د...دوبنا سوا

ذ...ذكراك عايشة جوايا

ر...روحى فيك

ز...زهورى بتفتح فى وجودك

س..سهران لوحدى

ش..شكوتى منك ليك

ص..صادتنى عيونك

ض..ضاع من عمرى كثير فى بعدك

ط....طال بيا الشوق

ظ....ظلم الناس ولا ظلمك

ع.....عيونى بتحرسك

غ.....غيابك صعب عليا

ف....فى ايه غير حبك

ق....قوينى بقربك .. وبحبك

ك....كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتى

ل....ليلاتى بحلم بيك

م....مالى عينى .. وقلبى



ن....نورت حياتى بوجودك

ه.....هواك مالى قلبى

و....وحشنى يا كل حياتى

لا....لامونى فى حبك

ى...يا واحشنى مووووووووووووووت ​


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*



> م....مالى عينى .. وقلبى
> ى...يا واحشنى مووووووووووووووت
> ن....نورت حياتى بوجودك
> أ...أدوب فى هواك


حلوة اوي الفكرة تسلم ايديكي .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




روزي86 قال:


> م....مالى عينى .. وقلبى
> 
> أ...أدوب فى هواك
> 
> ...





*موضوع تحفه قوي 

تسلم ايديكي ياقمر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*



روزي86 قال:


> ر...روحى فيك
> و....وحشنى يا كل حياتى
> ك....كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتى
> أ...أدوب فى هواك
> ...


*انا قولت اعمل الاختصار اسمي:smile02*
*ابقا اعملهاله بقا باسمي:08:*
*ميرسي يا قمر موضوع جميل جدا*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




minatosaaziz قال:


> حلوة اوي الفكرة تسلم ايديكي .




ميرسي خالص لمرورك الجميل

نورت يا مينا


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع تحفه قوي
> 
> تسلم ايديكي ياقمر​*




ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

نورت يا عسل


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا قولت اعمل الاختصار اسمي:smile02*
> *ابقا اعملهاله بقا باسمي:08:*
> *ميرسي يا قمر موضوع جميل جدا*​




ههههههههههههه

اوك يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*



روزي86 قال:


> ك....كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتى
> و....وحشنى يا كل حياتى
> ك....كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتى
> و....وحشنى يا كل حياتى​





روزي86 قال:


> ك....كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتى
> ى...يا واحشنى مووووووووووووووت
> ر...روحى فيك
> ل....ليلاتى بحلم بيك
> س..سهران لوحدى​


 

هههههههههه 
حلوه 
ميرسى يا روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*

ههههههههههه

نورت يا كوكو

الدلع والحقيقي

يا مظبط انت ههههههههه
​


----------



## اكيلا__________ (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*

أ...أدوب فى هواك
ك....كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتى
ى...يا واحشنى مووووووووووووووت
ل....ليلاتى بحلم بيك
أ...أدوب فى هواك
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*

اسمى انا رسالة حب 
حبيب يسوع


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*

اسمى طلع حلو بس مش هقولكو عليه


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




اكيلا__________ قال:


> أ...أدوب فى هواك
> ك....كل حاجة حلوة فى حياتى
> ى...يا واحشنى مووووووووووووووت
> ل....ليلاتى بحلم بيك
> ...




نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




حبيب يسوع قال:


> اسمى انا رسالة حب
> حبيب يسوع




ميرسي ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




Apsoti قال:


> اسمى طلع حلو بس مش هقولكو عليه




ههههههههههه اوك يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*

*يا خراشى فعلا اسمى الحقيقى طلع حلو قوووووووى *
*:ab4: يا جميلة موضوع جميل *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




روزي86 قال:


> كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب
> 
> اهدى اسمك للى تحبه
> *****
> ...


*هههههههههه يا كسوفى 
اية ده 
ميرسى لك يا روزى 
موضوع جميل
*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




mana_mana قال:


> *يا خراشى فعلا اسمى الحقيقى طلع حلو قوووووووى *
> *:ab4: يا جميلة موضوع جميل *​




ههههههههههه اكيد جميل زيك يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههه يا كسوفى
> اية ده
> ميرسى لك يا روزى
> موضوع جميل
> *​




هههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## شميران (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*

*واااااااااااااااااااااو تحفة ياروزي*


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: كون من حروف اسمك رساله حب (يلا ادخلواااااا)*

ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل


----------

